#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Калачакра "Круг Времени". Сидоров С.

## Поляков

Вышла книга "Калачакра "Круг Времени"

Пенза: Золотое сечение, 2012
60 x 90 1/8 (20,5 x 29 см), 1000 экз., 426 стр., мягкий переплет, ил. 

Книга посвящена Калачакре, одной из самых загадочных буддийских тантрийских систем, переводимой как Круг Времени. Данная тантра известна своей обширностью и несопоставимо большим, по сравнению с другими тантрами, пантеоном, секретной посвятительной традицией и тайной сексуальной практикой, сублимирующей в организме потоки времени и половой энергии в единую энергию несубстанциональной бодхичитты для реализации изначальной формы Адибудды.

В данном издании излагаются основы и особенности буддизма ваджраяны, особенности Калачакры, ее прозелетический синкретизм, уникальные космогония и космография, анализируются отношения с другими доктринами индийского и неиндийского происхождения, рассматриваются истоки и обширная литература Калачакры, связь с легендарной Шамбалой, история Калачакры в Индии, Тибете и за его пределами, приводятся сведения об эсхатологическом учении Круга Времени, предвещающем смену эпох в конце мировой истории.

В изложении представлена информация о социуме божества Калачакры, одиннадцати посвящениях, двух йогических стадиях Зарождения и Завершения, мандалах, мантрах и обетах, богах и богинях созерцания, шестичленной йоге, куда входят пратьяхара, дхьяна, пранаяма, дхарана, анусмрити и самадхи, трактуемые в свете калачакринской сотериологической доктрины Адибудды.

Работа основа на исследованиях тибетских источников ведущими зарубежными и отечественными специалистами и будет полезной как для буддологов, тибетологов, религиоведов так и для рядовых читателей, интересующихся эзотерической тематикой. 



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/6470

----------

Dechen Norzang (14.02.2013), Германн (16.02.2013), Игорь Ю (15.02.2013)

----------


## Роман М

Хотелось бы уточнить у знающих людей, хоть в описании и написано что книга для рядовых читателей, содержание довольно спецефичиское. Вопрос такой: можно ли читать без посвещения Калачакры?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хотелось бы уточнить у знающих людей, хоть в описании и написано что книга для рядовых читателей, содержание довольно спецефичиское. Вопрос такой: можно ли читать без посвещения Калачакры?


Читать в принципе можно. Но можно посетить и сайт центра Джонанг, где вы найдете скорее всего материалы, присутствующие в этой книге ,а также и многое другое, что туда предположительно не попало  :Smilie:

----------

Роман М (15.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> можно ли читать без посвещения Калачакры?


можно даже писАть. что очень многие и делают )))

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Карма Палджор (15.02.2013), Нико (15.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

А кто такой Сидоров С.?

----------

Карма Палджор (15.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А кто такой Сидоров С.?


А вопрос кстати интересный

----------


## Карма Палджор

> можно даже писАть. что очень многие и делают )))


А еще листать, ставить на полку, класть на алтарь, пытаться вернуть в магазин, изучать внимательно обложку и многое многое другое.
Кстати никто не видел автобиографию Леонтьевой? Хотел заглянуть в сей опус. В ее энциклопедию буддизма заглядывать как-то не хотца (мельком этот изврат уже посмотрел)

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Сергей Хос (15.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А кто такой Сидоров С.?


Серафим Сидоров, ты разве с ним не знакома?
Прожил в Бурятии лет десять с дандароновцами, потом вернулся на родину в Пензу.
Кстати, очень толковый знаток тиб. медицины. И вообще талантливый человек, с хорошим системным мышлением.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Серафим Сидоров, ты разве с ним не знакома?
> Прожил в Бурятии лет десять с дандароновцами, потом вернулся на родину в Пензу.
> Кстати, очень толковый знаток тиб. медицины. И вообще талантливый человек, с хорошим системным мышлением.


Так вот он какой.. .Серафим...
Как-то с ним пересекался. Показался вполне адекватным и правда талантливым

----------

Нико (15.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Серафим Сидоров, ты разве с ним не знакома?
> Прожил в Бурятии лет десять с дандароновцами, потом вернулся на родину в Пензу.
> Кстати, очень толковый знаток тиб. медицины. И вообще талантливый человек, с хорошим системным мышлением.


Когда-то встречалась. Не имею понятия про его квалификацию в Калачакре.
Но всё может быть.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Когда-то встречалась. Не имею понятия про его квалификацию в Калачакре.
> Но всё может быть.


Он текстами по Калачакре хотел заняться лет наверное семь назад. Начинался один проект в центре Джонанг. Потом что-то там не пошло благодаря Рябову.
Но видно вернулся к этой тематике

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда-то встречалась. Не имею понятия про его квалификацию в Калачакре.


Изучил, наверное. В Пензе-то чем еще заниматься? место тихое, досуга много.

----------

Dechen Norzang (15.02.2013), Дондог (31.07.2016), Нико (15.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Потом что-то там не пошло благодаря Рябову.


????

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ????


Давайте Нико, я не буду рассказывать про склоку в центре Джонанг, которая началась благодаря сему человеку

----------

Alex (15.02.2013), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Он текстами по Калачакре хотел заняться лет наверное семь назад. Начинался один проект в центре Джонанг. Потом что-то там не пошло благодаря Рябову.
> Но видно вернулся к этой тематике


Да, точно, было такое. У меня от Сереги даже какие-то материалы остались по этой теме на CD, но я не углублялся. Но там кажется перевод с англ. какой-то книжки.
Вот наверное он и доработал.

----------


## Нико

> Изучил, наверное. 
> В Пензе-то чем еще заниматься?
> Место тихое, досуга много.


Это хайку, наверное, самое гениальное из тех, что я читала. )))

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Давайте Нико, я не буду рассказывать про склоку в центре Джонанг, которая началась благодаря сему человеку


об ушедших либо хорошо ...

----------

Нико (15.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Давайте Нико, я не буду рассказывать про склоку в центре Джонанг, которая началась благодаря сему человеку


И правда, не стоит.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> об ушедших либо хорошо ...


Хос. Там есть надпись - "я не буду рассказывать".
Вдобавок как говорил мой знакомый, когда говорят "об ушедших либо хорошо...", то могут возникнуть и негативные ассоциации.
Поэтому замнем историю тихонько.

PS: таки никто не видел автобиографию и энциклопедию буддизма в авторстве Леонтьевой?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> PS: таки никто не видел автобиографию и энциклопедию буддизма в авторстве Леонтьевой?


А кто это и что это?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А кто это и что это?


Вау. Нико. Вы не знаете Лену Леонтьеву, путешествующего учителя?

----------


## Нико

Вау. Нико. Вы не знаете Лену Леонтьеву, путешествующего учителя?


> 


Я как бы не в системе. Не знакома с путешествующими учителями. Печалька.

----------

